# Current pricing/incentives at WKORVN



## sunami (May 10, 2006)

Hello all, 
I have been following TUG for quite some time now, thanks for all the great info!
I just wanted to share some info about the current WKORVN incentives in return.  I know most TUGgers don't consider buying from the developer, but in case there are some, here is the latest deal (as of 5/9/06):

2 BR OF - $68,900 with 150K starpoints
2 BR OV - $57900 with 150K starpoints!
2 BR IV - $44,900 with 65K starpoints

When asked why the incentives vary from time to time, the salesperson replied that it is to manage inventory. So, it would seem that the OV is the most plentiful at present.
All 2007 inventory has been sold out, so only 2008 occupancy is available now.


-Ed


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 10, 2006)

When we were there in mid-December - the OF price was $72.9K (w/ mid'07 occupancy), and the salesman 'claimed' the prices were increasing in January, and this was our last chance to get it before the prices increased.  LOL
The StarPoint incentive was the same (150K)

Glad I found TUG upon return - rescinded - and bought resale...


----------



## Negma (May 10, 2006)

Do you think the OF is worth the extra cash ? We have been offered the "opportunity" to convert our IV to an OF using the money we have in the IV. It seems like a lot to me, but I am looking to others who may have rationalized it to themselves already and have gone to OF.


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 10, 2006)

as you probably aware - since I wrote a diatribe on this - we bought OF WKORV resale...
that said - it was worth the $ (to us) to have OF, and we wanted true OF - and resale saved ~$18K (sans 150K SOs) w/ same ~MFs and larger sqft

so my answer is yes - the $ saved resale paid for the additional cost of the OF unit.

your mileage may vary


----------



## TheUnitrep (May 10, 2006)

Am I understanding this correctly:

The price of an Ocean Front unit at WKORVN has gone DOWN $4K since December?

Aren't prices supposed to go up as construction progresses? 

Jerry


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 10, 2006)

looks thay way... I have documentation from mid-Dec. - 72.9K


----------



## stevens397 (May 11, 2006)

Negma-

If you can afford it and if you want it, then it's worth it.  I'd say the same for a Mercedes versus a Chevrolet.

As another posted implied, you may be able to find an OF resale for only a bit more than the developer OV.  In terms of the points being offered to induce you to buy, I too ended up with just over 150,000 points when I purchased Kierland.  48,000 were used for five nights in a junior suite at the Princeville Hotel in Kauai that was renting, with taxes, for almost $700 per night.  While there is talk of devaluation of those points, I figure with the trips I took and my passion to only use points when I get at least 5 cents per point, the value to me was about $9,000.  That had a big impact on my decision to pay $27,000 for a Platinum 2 BR - and there were no resales at that time.


----------



## Ken555 (May 11, 2006)

stevens397 said:
			
		

> In terms of the points being offered to induce you to buy, I too ended up with just over 150,000 points when I purchased Kierland.  48,000 were used for five nights in a junior suite at the Princeville Hotel in Kauai that was renting, with taxes, for almost $700 per night.  While there is talk of devaluation of those points, I figure with the trips I took and my passion to only use points when I get at least 5 cents per point, the value to me was about $9,000.



If you didn't have the points available, would you have paid $700 per night for that suite? If not, then I suggest you may be rationalizing your purchase...

Objectively, it appears you were able to obtain a great hotel room (suite) for approx 15 nights in exchange for buying from the developer. The cost savings is really irrelevant since you already spent the money, though the justification of it can be rationalized in many ways.


----------



## DavidnRobin (May 11, 2006)

blujahz said:
			
		

> looks thay way... I have documentation from mid-Dec. - 72.9K


Also - WKORV-N IV was going for 44.9K - same price as now.
OVs were not being offered at the time.


----------



## Henry M. (May 11, 2006)

Ken555 said:
			
		

> If you didn't have the points available, would you have paid $700 per night for that suite? If not, then I suggest you may be rationalizing your purchase...


 
I would either need the suite or two rooms to fit my family of four with two very tall teenagers). I would have been willing to pay around $600-$800/night to go to the Princeville (a strandard room is $550/night in July)so the incentive is worth that much per night for me. 

Sometimes the points have enabled vacations that I might not otherwise have taken. Sure I could stay at cheaper places but they would not have been the Princeville Resort. I liken it more to someone giving me the money that I didn't have in the form of paying for my hotel so it is fair to value the points at the value of stay they allow.

I might not use money out of my pocket for some of the fancier places, just because I don't have it, but I would go if someone put up the money for me. This is what the points do and they certainly have a lot of value if you enjoy nice hotels. 

For me this is true mainly for vacations. With respect to business trips, I'm only in the room by myself and only to sleep so I'd likely use a cheaper room and thus the value of points should be compared against that. Even if someone offered to pay I'd tell them it's not worth it so the more expensive room would be nice but not something I'd pay extra for or include in the value of points.


----------



## Ken555 (May 20, 2006)

I'm at this resort this week, and will sit through my 'update' Tuesday morning. If anyone has any questions let me know and I'll try to get them answered.

FWIW, this is my first time in Hawaii. I think this resort is fantastic. And, to make it even better, the front desk said I was getting a mountain view (I'm using my Kierland Options)...and if they consider this a mountain view, I wish everyone to have this unit! I can see the ocean out of every window except the bedroom (and a great view from the balcony, as well...it's just a 'side view'). I'm in building 4, right by the parking lot, on the top floor northwest (I think) corner. I can see the pool. Thanks to those of you who posted last year to request top floor overlooking the pool..that's exactly what I got, and they think this is mountain view. (This is not to say that my view isn't obstructed by the other buildings...I'm just very pleased with it...). I'll be sure to request this unit for future stays...  

Off for my first ever helicopter ride this morning...


----------



## Kazakie (May 20, 2006)

Now I assume the upgrade tier goes something like:

*Multi week Westin Maui owners (then by SPG status)
*Single week Westin Maui owners who have multi Starwood properties (then by SPG status)
*Multi week Starwood property owners (in via StarOptions) (then by SPG status)
*Single Starwood property owners (in via StarOptions) (then by SPG status)
*Preview folks (then by SPG status)
*II exchanges (then by SPG status)

-> Now what happens if an owner has a guest using their unit - do they have the priority of the owner or have their own pecking order? 

-> If you have 6 people in your group (two couples, two single) would you trade a deluxe 2br for a better view?


----------



## DeniseM (May 20, 2006)

Kazakie said:
			
		

> Now I assume the upgrade tier goes something like:
> 
> *Multi week Westin Maui owners (then by SPG status)
> *Single week Westin Maui owners who have multi Starwood properties (then by SPG status)
> ...




SPG status is not recognized at the timeshare properties.

Guests of an owner get the owners view.

Trade a 2 br. deluxe for what?  With 6 people you really need the 2 bdm.  I believe most of the deluxe 2 bdms. have better views.

There are floor plans here - http://www.starwoodvo.com/resorts/villafeatures.jsp?resortID=12

There's a long thread on this topic here - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18937&highlight=WKORV


----------



## Kazakie (May 20, 2006)

DeniseM said:
			
		

> Trade a 2 br. deluxe for what?  With 6 people you really need the 2 bdm.
> [/url]



I understand everyone has an assigned view, however if there're a better view I assume there's some upgrade cueing.  So as a guest would you get the owners cueing for an upgrade or have your own slot on the pecking order?

Hypothetical: Would you trade a Two-Bedroom Deluxe Lockoff Villa 
http://www.starwoodvo.com/resorts/floorplanzoom.jsp?resortID=12&arg=25
that's IV for a Two-Bedroom Lockoff Villa that's OV or OF (or a OV 2br deluxe for an standard 2br OF?)?


----------



## DeniseM (May 20, 2006)

Kazakie said:
			
		

> I understand everyone has an assigned view, however if there're a better view I assume there's some upgrade cueing.  So as a guest would you get the owners cueing for an upgrade or have your own slot on the pecking order?
> 
> Hypothetical: Would you trade a Two-Bedroom Deluxe Lockoff Villa
> http://www.starwoodvo.com/resorts/floorplanzoom.jsp?resortID=12&arg=25
> that's IV for a Two-Bedroom Lockoff Villa that's OV or OF (or a OV 2br deluxe for an standard 2br OF?)?



I would definitely take an OV or OF standard 2 bdm. instead of an IV - especially if it's in Bldg. C.  I believe an IV unit is going to be in Bldg. C, which is on the Hwy. and the farthest from the beach.  Even the OV units in Bldg. C are separated from the ocean by a parking lot and a public park.

However, upgrades go to Starwood Elite owners first - I don't know if you would be offered an upgrade if you are the guest of an Elite owner or not, but I wouldn't expect it.  Off-season you might have a little more luck.


----------



## DavidW (May 23, 2006)

Do you know what every-other-year pricing is?


----------



## Ken555 (May 24, 2006)

DavidW said:
			
		

> Do you know what every-other-year pricing is?



I was told this week that current WKORV owners may purchase EOY OV weeks at the North property for $29,000, which includes 210,000 StarPoints. I'm not sure what the price is for new purchasers.


----------

